# long or short



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I know this topic has been discussed a lot, but I need to know some details on long tube installation. I hear that the rack and pinion needs to be disconnected to allow installation of long tubes. Just the tie rods or does the whole unit need to be removed?? Is the extra work really worth the HP gains??


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I disconnected the intermediate shaft from the rack and from the steering colomn on mine, installed the header, then reinstalled the shaft, running it between the header tubes. I don't remember having to disconect any power steering lines. (of course, I don't remember what I had for lunch yesterday, either)


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

*Header Install*

I used this link as my reference and installed Kooks LT headers with Corsa Sports exhaust. I printed all the pages and it helped immensly as there are pics for those like myself who had no idea of some of the part names.

http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/tech/0607htp_2004_pontiac_gto_header_installation/index.html


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

sweet, thanks, I think I will be going long. Anybody know how much horsepower increase/decrease there is going with aftermarket cats rather than off-road pipes?


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

There would be very minimal difference between the two.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

race pipe HP gain will be somewhat dependent on total engine flow. the higher RPM/breathing systems will benefit more. 8-10 HP would be a reasonable #. you'll need a tune after install to get the most benefits of any kind of change. as far as LTs or shorties any girl will tell you longer is better .


----------

